# Irksome Tapatalk



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I really like using tapatalk for this forum.  I wish some other forums I go to used it also, but they don't seem interested in doing so.  
Some of you may have noticed a number of mistakes in my posts.  Well, that's because tapatalk decides on certain words to use even though I have typed in different ones.  I guess it's sort of like a quickfill feature, but it has a mind of it's own.  If there's a way to turn that feature off, I can't find it.  Oh it was oh so tempting to use other not-so-nice words as I typed this post.  Whew!

Stan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's not a Tapatalk feature, that's a feature of the Fire's built in keyboard.  The same thing happens in other places where you type.  Let me check on turning it off...

EDIT:  Even if you turn off "quick fixes" it still does it.  (Gear > More > Kindle Keyboard > Quick Fixes).

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, I wish it could be turned off, especially since you wind up having to type nearly the whole word for it to guess what you want anyway.  Once it makes a guess, the space bar turns into "insert" and if you hit space because you have typed the entire word, it will insert the word it guessed.  The word you have typed will be the left-most word on the row of alternatives and you have to tap that to get your word.  

It's very irritating because you have to keep looking at its guesses all the time instead of being able to just type along looking at the keys you are tapping.  What I think it should do (in addition to being able to turn it off completely) is leave the space bar alone and have the "insert" be on a different key next to the space bar.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm finding it easier to use the browser for surfing.  Tapatalk is useful when I'm using my phone but there are certain things Tapatalk and Forumrunner don't do.  I've been using Silk and Dolphin for surfing and the screen is big enough to be useful and I get all the features...though I still miss Swype. 

Of course that doesn't help the Quick Fix feature.  I found I have to really pay attention to the suggested words that appear above the keyboard while I'm typing.  If what I meant isn't the first word then I make sure I tap the correct one before I move to the next one.  It's a pain...it really has a mind of it's own.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is another one where I think providing feedback to Amazon is important:

On the Fire:  Gear > More > Help & Feedback > Feedback....  Be sure to "Select a Feature" by tapping the drop down box above the text box.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.  I'll try and let them know.

Stan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

regarding the 'auto finish' or whatever it's called. . . . I ignore it.  If I were typing this, for example on my Fire, I wouldn't be looking at what was popping up in the 'suggestions'; I just go ahead and type the word. . . then I re-read before posting to correct any spelling errors.  I've not really found that I'm having a problem of it picking the wrong word -- I'd still have to tell it to use that one and scanning to see if it's there takes me longer than just typing it.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> regarding the 'auto finish' or whatever it's called. . . . I ignore it. If I were typing this, for example on my Fire, I wouldn't be looking at what was popping up in the 'suggestions'; I just go ahead and type the word. . . then I re-read before posting to correct any spelling errors. I've not really found that I'm having a problem of it picking the wrong word -- I'd still have to tell it to use that one and scanning to see if it's there takes me longer than just typing it.


A good strategy, but I have a lot of trouble trying to go back and edit. When I tap the insertion point is usually not where I was aiming. I like how you can drag the pointer to where you want, but it's very awkward and difficult for me to get it where just I want it. I think I have it in the right spot but when I lift up my finger (or stylus) it often jumps over a little ways!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Dragle said:


> A good strategy, but I have a lot of trouble trying to go back and edit. When I tap the insertion point is usually not where I was aiming. I like how you can drag the pointer to where you want, but it's very awkward and difficult for me to get it where just I want it. I think I have it in the right spot but when I lift up my finger (or stylus) it often jumps over a little ways!


I have the same problem but it may be due to my inexperience with touch screens and not being used to dealing with itsy bitsy stuff. I've ignored the "quick fix" and posted. I've read my posts later and have been embarrassed at the rather obvious wrong choice of words. I wonder how folks could comprehend what I had written.

As Betsy suggested, I did give feedback to Amazon, via the Fire, re Quick Fix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> regarding the 'auto finish' or whatever it's called. . . . I ignore it. If I were typing this, for example on my Fire, I wouldn't be looking at what was popping up in the 'suggestions'; I just go ahead and type the word. . . then I re-read before posting to correct any spelling errors. I've not really found that I'm having a problem of it picking the wrong word -- I'd still have to tell it to use that one and scanning to see if it's there takes me longer than just typing it.


I also ignore the auto whatever, but it does occasionally put in the wrong word and I have to go back and fix it...

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

This is one quirk in which I wish the Fire allowed for multiple input methods. On my gTablet, I have the default keyboard, plus Thumb Keyboard, SwiftKey Tablet X, FlexT9, and TouchPal. It gave me the option of trying different keyboards and choosing the one(s) that best work for me. Hopefully they include the ability to change keyboards in an update.


----------



## Jake Bullit (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't have a prophetic work our? 

I don't have a problem with it! 

sent from my phone using my finger.


----------

